# Well Here She Is Part II



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Completed! Comments are welcome.
Jim


----------



## matchboxtom (Feb 26, 2001)

What a fabulous model. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

Gorgeous! One of the best out-of-the-box uncutaways I've ever seen. Your lighting work is first rate.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Fabulous job!


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

WoW, love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## OneAM (Jul 9, 2008)

The color looks dead-on to me. What paint did you use?


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Sweet!!!


----------



## bragstone (Apr 14, 2007)

Very fine build, looks like it can do WARP 7 or better, and I really like your custom display stand too.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

That looks great!


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Very Nice Indeed and not a seam line in sight!


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

wow! that's the best cutaway conversion i've ever seen. coloring is spot on!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Very nice.
:thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks guys! Most kind.
Tamiya Light Ghost Gray and a mix of Testors Black & White for the darker areas.:thumbsup:
Jim


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Outstanding!!! she looks so cool. I love the mirrored display base too. :thumbsup:

Excelent job :woohoo:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

A fews more pics. If that's o.k.


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

WOW... At first glance i thoughht i was looking at my Master Replica  
Super work :thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

1711rob said:


> WOW... At first glance i thoughht i was looking at my Master Replica
> Super work :thumbsup:


Thanks!:woohoo:


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

That is one beautiful Lady.


----------



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

(hangs head in shame)
*That* is a beautiful build... makes me want to take mine apart and fix it up.


----------



## DMC-12 (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks Great to bad you didn't build her as the Excalibur NCC-1705 :thumbsup: but I guess that's good cuzz I am :wave:



I Really like your work very clean - beautifully executed ,my hats off to you


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Dang that's a beautiful job you've done there! No seams, excellent paintjob and decal work. :thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you & thank you guys! Your complements *really* do mean a lot to me.
Jim


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Jim
I remember when you started this one. Awesome Awesome Awesome job! You have really turned that sows ear of a kit into a showpiece! Love the color selection and lighting too. Which direction did you go with the lighting? Can you provide a few tips or tell us a little about how ya did it?

My pre TOS Connie is still on the bench. Moving this weekend but hope to start back on it when things settle down.
Bryan


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you Modeler1964!

I will try to give some sort of insight on this as soon as time permits me to.
Thanks again everyone.:thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Well first I want to thank the fellow modelers at this forum. Exspecially Starmanmm on ways how to strengthen the pylons and Modeler1964 with his JB Weld on how to strengthen the glue joints on the saucer. "How to" instructions are here at hobbytalk somewheres.... Used my lights from store bought battery op. LED's , seen here in the Model Lighting forum. Used Tenax 7R as well as super glue , JB Weld and Bondo for the joints and gaps. Cut out windows using small drill bits and files. Very time consuming model but, if you have the time and patience, it is worth it. Any other questions...please feel free to ask.:thumbsup:
Jim


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Anyone know where I can find a decent yet affordable display case for this?
Thanks.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah, I thought it was an MR, too!

BEAUTIFUL CRAFTSMANSHIP, OL' BOY! :thumbsup:


----------



## bdavis007 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Lovely lady*

Is there _motion_ in the nacelle lighting? If so, can you post a short video demonstrating the action? Did you make the frosted nacelle caps yourself or buy them?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the kind remarks. Yes there is "spinning" motion in the nacelles. Not quite sure how to post it though.
Oh yes the caps... I used the one that came with the model plus got a spare that wasn't split in two, and sprayed the insides of them with flat clearcoat.


----------



## bragstone (Apr 14, 2007)

JGG1701 said:


> Anyone know where I can find a decent yet affordable display case for this?
> Thanks.


http://www.casesforcollectibles.com/


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Beautiful build-up! I hate to be the one to point this out, but "Francisco" on the plaque is spelled wrong.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

DOH!!!
No biggie, I can just take it back to where I had it made and have it corrected (replaced)
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## CaliOkie (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow, you've taken a model that is so-so at best, and turned it into a work of art. Your lighting effects are great.

Excellent.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks!
The lighting was the funnest part.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

JGG1701 said:


> DOH!!!
> No biggie, I can just take it back to where I had it made and have it corrected (replaced)
> Thanks for the heads up.


Done! Thanks again.:thumbsup:
Jim


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

*Awesome work!*

Saw this on another thread. Great job.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

A cutaway! Haven't seen one of those in a while. Very nice!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

REL said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks REL.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

CaliOkie said:


> Wow, you've taken a model that is so-so at best, and turned it into a work of art. Your lighting effects are great.
> 
> Excellent.


I agree. Dark, this is a hi-quality build of a mediocre, even laborious, kit. But lighting simply blows the lid off! Wow!

I saw this thread back in August, but I didn't have Connie-on-the-brain at the time and skimmed over it. :wave: I'm very glad this resurfaced!


----------



## JohnLogan (Apr 6, 2008)

Jim! Damn fine looking ship!
-JohnLogan


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you Model Man!
And thank you JohnLogan and welcome to HobbyTalk! Very kind words indeed!
Have you seen my topic I started called "Well Here She Is Part III ?
I have a link to Photobucket with a mini movie of my Cutaway with the lights being turned on.:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## srspicer (Oct 14, 2007)

Beautifl work, Jim! Congads on the finish, its great.:thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks Scott
-Jim


----------

